# constipation, bloating, excessive gas



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

I hear a lot of conversation about d, but not about constipation, which I have and cannot go without castor oil at least once a week..nothing else helps,,I started taking some chinese herbs, colitis and chinese bitters and they seem to help.. does any one else know anything about these herbs.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi Rowdy, I'm not familiar with the herbs, but I found something that worked wonders for my digestive system and constipation. I buy the Sundown brand of flax seed oil gelcaps. They were recommended by my chiropractor for joint health and the digestive help was an added bonus! I used to get horrible cramps, which I called intestinal labor, with taking only 2 gelcaps daily those don't happen anymore. DD


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

You might be interested in checking out my below constipation site, it can give you some tips. Note that in general, you should stick to WARM meals & drinks, lubricated food, add sweeteners to meals (or sweet 'n sour), and try fudge grahams with Celestial Mint-Magic Tea, since chocolate mixed with fiber does wonders for me & others. Chocolate is supposed to be high in magnesium. AND MAKE SURE TO CHEW & SALIVATE THOROUGHLY, AND ALSO GO FOR A BRISK WALK IF YOU'RE REALLY CONSTIPATED. It also helps to bend over forward between knees while on the toilet-seat trying for a BM.constipationP.S. If you ever go to an endocrinologist, you might want to ask for a PTH (parathyroid) test, to check whether you have hypercalcemia like I have. If your serum calcium is close to 10, and your PTH is less than 28, that would mean it's probably hypercalcemia that's at the root of your FM & constipation.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Rowdy. I'm a D type, with only ocasional and quite mild C. So all I know is to eat plenty of fiber and drink masses of water. Have you tried taking magnesium supplements (you know, like D types can take calcium supplements to bind things together)? Best wishes,


----------

